# hold my beer and watch this!!



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1e9_1371604593


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I hate loading and unload equipment, but check this one out http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xhUUNftcmpU


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Those flat bed trucks for some reason they love over trailer and truck . :laughing:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

dayexco said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1e9_1371604593


I'm just gonna say...

3rd World...:shutup:



Never mind.

This is a public forum.

:whistling


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Weird how it just slipped sideways...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wouldnt take much to slide sideways. Steel tracks on a steel bed is always tricky. I helped a friend once load his 850 JD dozer on a flatbed with steel decking. The trailer was not level but only off a few degrees and he had trouble with the machine vibrating sideways as he drove it on while we chained it down. 

For some reason these 3rd world countries do prefer the flatbed truck to truck/trailer. Provides us with expensive entertainment.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

With the bucket at that angle (sideways), and the bed leaning sideways when they checked the second time, wasn't that the most likely result?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> With the bucket at that angle (sideways), and the bed leaning sideways when they checked the second time, wasn't that the most likely result?


According to the laws of physics...yes.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

This is why I will not load on a steel deck. One close call and I swore it off, only wood decks in the fleet.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Same exact thing happened to me this winter. Cold steel tracks are very slipperly. It happened on our Fontaine ngb trailer. I picked the bucket up and as soon as I hit the travel pedals she slide sideways and one track was on the ground and the other on the trailer. Tractor was detached, so I just walked straight to get it off.


----------

